# Leather cover for Paperwhite?



## noternie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd like to get a leather cover when I order my new Paperwhite. The ones by Joe V Leather look nice, but I'm not that fond of any of the imprints they put on them. And I'm not sure how the device is held in place: does anyone know if they use corner straps or a snap-in frame? Or if you can get them without an imprint?

The one that's probably closest to what I'd like is one I found that's "not currently available," one called the "Verso Marrakesh." http://www.amazon.com/Verso-Marrakesh-Genuine-Leather-Kindle/dp/B006LMGE4M/?tag=eflyus-20

I really like the soft leather and/or the old world journal style. Anyone have any leads?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm honestly leaning towards a Noreve.

I had a baby blue Noreve with my K2 (first kindle.)  I ADORED IT.

When I got the KK, I decided to give Oberon a try.  Nice, but couldn't compare to the feel of the Noreve.

Now getting a PW2.  I've looked over all of the cases, and I'm leaning back towards Noreve.  I know the tab is backwards, so to speak.  I don't care.  I don't care that much about the put-to-sleep mode, either.  Nothing can beat the texture of the Noreve.  And let's face it, delivery on the PW2 is 4-5 weeks off anyhow, so if I order the Noreve in the next day or two, it might even beat the PW2.  If not, within a week or two later.

Might have to revive the old Noreve thread or create a new 2013 version.  Should I pull the trigger.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sky 
Can you give me a link Noreve?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

it's just noreve.com.

But I've decided to not go that way.  I wrote them, and they admit to 15-20 WORKING DAYS, and we (who've dealt with them in the past) know that she is always wrong...20 working days is a full month, minimum, PLUS shipping time.  That was production time.  It's been 3-4 years since I (or it sounds like, almost anyone here) has used them for a Kindle, and who knows what the quality is now?  It just wasn't worth the aggrevation for me.

I'm going with the Amazon purple, and a custom delcal girl skin that is purple and blue colors.


----------



## Adair55 (Sep 9, 2013)

With this in mind, there are a few requirements for a good Kindle case: It should protect without reducing portability, and it should be sturdy without being heavy.

www.vhotellavender.net/


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I ordered my Oberon Mini Sleeve for my PW2. I don't want to add a cover to the PW2, it is so light and the back is nice and soft for holding. Or squishy for holding. I like the back. 

I just wish they had a dragon option for the mini sleeves. I went with Celtic Hounds in Wine.

And I still want an iPad sleeve damnit


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

My Kindle Paperwhite in an Amazon purple cover fits nicely into the medium Oberon sleeve. I gave the one I had to my husband for his Paperwhite and I just ordered another medium sleeve from Oberon. I love the feel of the Oberon leather and even though I have tried other companies, I always seem to come back to the Oberon products.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

noternie said:


> I'd like to get a leather cover when I order my new Paperwhite. The ones by Joe V Leather look nice, but I'm not that fond of any of the imprints they put on them. And I'm not sure how the device is held in place: does anyone know if they use corner straps or a snap-in frame? Or if you can get them without an imprint?
> 
> The one that's probably closest to what I'd like is one I found that's "not currently available," one called the "Verso Marrakesh." http://www.amazon.com/Verso-Marrakesh-Genuine-Leather-Kindle/dp/B006LMGE4M/?tag=eflyus-20
> 
> I really like the soft leather and/or the old world journal style. Anyone have any leads?


Joe V. Leather uses elastic straps to hold the Kindle. If you don't like any of his designs, he'll do a custom design for you. I've had two of them made. Both of these are custom made by them.


----------

